# Saskatchewan and biting bugs



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

How bad are the mosquitoes and associated biting bugs in Saskatchewan.

I've been talking to a lad who works outside in summer and hearing horror stories of needing to nearly shower in repellent to keep them off, unable to walk around in the evenings, of bar-b-ques being ruined by them etc

And other small black biting flies and some sort of red bedding bug the exterminators are busy exterminating in houses

John


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

I was born and raised in Saskatchewan and lived there for 40 years (I now live in Alberta). Yes the mosquitoes are bad... and really bad some years depending on how much rain they get that year. More rain = more standing water = more mosquitoes. I think the bigger cities (Regina and Saskatoon) fog for mosquitoes to try and keep the population down, but regardless... if you plan to do outdoor stuff especially in the evenings, then there is a pretty good chance you will have to use mosquito repellent on any bare skin.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Short answer = Bad!

(And I'm from Ontario!)


----------

